# How i recovered :)



## Mr.Gus (Oct 19, 2018)

First of all, my English is not very good, sorry for this 

How I recovered in a different way.

A crucial point in my story is that I have always been short-sighted, I always had to wear glasses, but I refused to wear it, always forced my eyes if I had to see something that was a foot away from me.

At the same time, I was always an anxious child, I wanted to solve everything as soon as possible. My teenage years were normal, maybe some low self esteem problem but nothing so serious. To be honest, my DP started when I was in the best phase of my life, at 17, and here are the main symptoms.

Migraine (right part of the head)
Noises and lights pissed me off.
No empathy and emotions
My thoughts seemed real and absurd
Obsession

I spent about 2.5 years trying to find a miracle cure, going to various psychiatrists, topping all kinds of remedies and therapies, spending nights trying to find an absurd trauma that left me that way.

The one that most upset me was the thoughts, which probably everyone who has DP passes, "What does that mean to me?" "Why me?" "I screwed up my life."

It all started to improve when I went to a neurologist, where I discovered a genetic tendency to headaches, he described a remedy to me and warned me about the risks of not wearing glasses when necessary.

After I put on my glasses, I already felt a huge difference in the discomfort generated by the light and sounds, I did not feel any more headaches, I realized the contrast of immeditation, I admit, I was so afraid that everything would come back that I was not happy to see this As a result, it took me a few days to accept the improvement, just as it took a few days for me to empathize and feel things as before.

Can you believe it? Everything could be solved in such a simple way.

What's it like to be back?

There are months I do not feel DP, I feel normal, without absurd thoughts, and with total control over my life, honestly, today I can not describe what DP felt like, I just felt, I can not describe the feeling of emptiness and fear to the same time. DP made me stronger, and much more grateful for my life, and I'm sure, that you will soon feel the same. 

Everything will pass, when you least expect it.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

So your saying you recovered just by wearing glasses? Im supposed to be wearing glasses but i dont. I guess ill try it out and hope for the best.


----------

